# TOTALLY awesome new pics of my 02 specV!!!



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

*TOTALLY awesome pics of my 02 specV W/BC2!!!*

I posted these pics on other boards about a week and a half ago, thought i'd post it here too. anyway, here are some awesome recent pics of my specV. if you are intersested in seeing the buddy club 2 kit from every angle imaginable then click the following link! enjoy!!! 

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=SE-Rckt/FCOQ&dispsize=512&start=0 

ps if you like what you see, please vote for my specV for feature car of the quarter over at the vboard! thanks to busby2100 for nominating me. 

vote here! 

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=11459

THANKS!


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice ride, body kit looks really good... how did u paint your tails like that......i also like the added pics with the blackbird in the background


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

usually I don't car for body kits but I have to say when I first saw it over on thevboard....damn that shiznit is beautiful.

Good work


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

thanks for the compliments. the tail lights were painted by a paint shop. exterior paint (tail lights and body kit) and tint are the only things that i haven't done myself. pm me if you want more info on the tails. i can explain to you what the paint shop told me. 
i like body kits but i wanted one that looked good(actually flows with the body lines of the spec) and wasn't too out there. the buddy club 2 kit does just that. that is also why i had the mesh painted with the kit, at a glance my car looks stock, but it isn't. that effect is pretty much what i am after. i also keep my car very clean and polished, i get complimented on it all the time. when i show people my engine bay, all they can say is WOW!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah, that is absolutely beautiful. Where'd you get the hood and the body kit? And how much did they cost? Love the car. It's gorgeous,  .


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

DAYAM....nice car homie, thatz exactly how i was planning to get my car done!


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

|2ED-LINE: you aren't in the air force are you? my friend with a red spec is over there right now and he says he has seen alot of specs on base(nellis afb)! thanks for the compliment. 

btw, i was awarded feature car of the quarter over at the vboard(just found out today). it is pretty cool because there was a poll and i got 50% of the votes. it matters more to me when my car is appreciated by fellow specv owners than honda, toyota or mazda owners. i got my own spread on the front page of the vboard!

THEVBOARD FEATURE CAR OF THE QUARTER!
http://gallery.thevboard.com/users/XeUz/FOCQ/focq.html


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

hehe....nah i live on the other side of town from the base


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Beautiful job on this car! Absolutely the nicest B15 I've seen. Tasteful body kit and a killer hood- no rice anywhere.


----------



## r_bagnarello (Apr 21, 2003)

hey nice car i already voted for you .. just want to know your back lights i know they are stock but how did u make it to match the car was the tail light painted inside how was it done thanks


----------



## r_bagnarello (Apr 21, 2003)

ok


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Very nice... how much have you got into that thing?


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

general idea of what was done:

tail lights were painted using my spec's color code and clear coated on the outside. take tail lights off the car then scuff the tail lights lightly(fine grit sand paper) in the areas to be painted. the design was created using line tape (the stuff used in making flames) mask off the rest (the inner area) of the design (not to be painted) with masking tape. get what ever paint you want to use(spray gun or spray can) and paint away i would do three coats of color and couple coats of clear. wait in between coats of color and also wait 30min to an hour before applying the clear.
let dry thoroughly!

i did not do this myself but i spoke with the shop. i now have access to a paint booth and spray gun. if i ever have to do it again, i will do it myself. 

ps i am not sure if the shop used a promoter to help the paint bond to the plastic!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

way to keep it clean! what's next? where did you get all that doe? like you said, at a glance it looks stock and then i catches your eye and then you notice all the extra stuff. nice


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

thanks for the compliments everyone. i have spent quite of bit and time and money(@$3,500) on my ride but it is always worth it when someone compliments it. 

sorry about the caps, everything below is copied and pasted from my car domain site: check out the site
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=347203&page=1

FUTURE MODS: UPGRADED BRAKE SYSTEM, 18 INCH WHEELS W/ TOYO TIRES, NISMO WING, X-1 FENDERS, CARBON FIBER SPLITTER, INTERIOR PAINT(GLOSS BLACK), JIM WOLF TECHNOLOGIES CLUTCH&FLYWHEEL, MOTOR MOUNTS, TV SCREEN IN CENTER CONSOLE POCKET, ETC...


*I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY THAT I HAVE DONE ALL WORK TO MY SPEC EXCLUDING: PAINTING OF THE TAIL LIGHTS, PAINTING OF THE BODY KIT (I INSTALLED THE BODY KIT) &TINT.*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Oh, well that's much less than I thought you'd spent...

*thanks for the compliments everyone. i have spent quite of bit and time and money(@$3,500) on my ride but it is always worth it when someone compliments it. 
*


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Tell how much all the shipping was...
This is LJ from Streetwiseimports. Talked to yea at the Daytona beach show. You have excess to a paint both? How far away are you from me? I might want to do this... Including shipping I've spend over 5K on my car already. SUCKS... But, I love my baby. 
And for the guy that asked we're he got his hood. www.stoopidparts.com or just e-mail [email protected]


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

SE-Rckt - Where are you planning on getting the NISMO wing from??? I would KILL to have one of those!!! lol. 

MDMA - How do you like your AEBS header, what made you choose it over hotshot, kamikaze, etc. ... Ive been really interested in that header.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn I love your car.....I believe you also have it on www.Cardomain.com don't you? I love that body kit!!! what kind of springs did you use again? Looks great keep it up!!


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

my total was a rough estimate, one day i will actually try to figure it out. i have saved alot of money because i have done almost all the work and mods to my spec myself.

BlackSpec02, the nismo wing has been found here is a pic









granted it comes from japan and will cost $600. i assume that shipping is not included. there is a great chance that i will get orders to japan soon. i will make alot of money overthere because of the cost of living allowance that i will be getting. i can just pick it up in person. if i get the orders i will be in japan (mainland) no later than 20dec03. woohoo!!!!

2003YellowSpec-V, i have progress springs. i love them!! thanks for the kind words, my spec appreciates them! lol


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

>>origional black car>>

not too bad at all!

PS isn't it illegial to photograph the back of an SR71?? Referring to the flagpole image #24. I know u didn't do it, but i'm just courios.


----------



## SE-Rckt (Sep 7, 2002)

well, it was in an armament museum so pictures are part of the routine.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow, if you go over to japan, you should find a way to supply us state-side with those wings... maybe buy a lot of them and get a better deal and then sell them to the people on this board, if i have the money if/when you do this, I would buy one for sure. 

on another note, how can you order them from japan and get them shipped over here? (without having to speak japanese - lol)


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I wanted to get orders to Japan but I am either going to 

A)Whidbey Island, which is cool cause it is close to home which is in Portland, OR

or

B)Pensacola, FL.... which would also be cool... I loved it when I was there before, awhh the women... lots of underage hoes, i love it, j/k except if I go there now though, I'll be in the blue angels so I wont spend much time there, we'll always be gone ;(


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Oh, and I was trying to get to VF-154 in Japan.... but they are moving back to the states and they won't give me orders to work on F/A-18's,  so if you get orders there, you will be shipping stuff back here for me, got it?? ;( if u would be so kind anyway.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i like that buddy club 2 body kit. Where did u get it. If u could tell me a website or company that u got it from that would be awesome. Also how much u pay for it? Thanx


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *SE-Rckt - Where are you planning on getting the NISMO wing from??? I would KILL to have one of those!!! lol.
> 
> MDMA - How do you like your AEBS header, what made you choose it over hotshot, kamikaze, etc. ... Ive been really interested in that header. *


Because with all the engine work I'm planning for my car there is no other choice. Big primaries and down pipe are going to come in handy later on...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

where did you get the shorter antana? it looks better than the long...thin stock one.....


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

As I said before on the Vboard , Far-fucking-out !!!!!! Well , maybe I just said Nice job .......


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

Great looking car. I usually don't appreciate the kits and hood pin look due to the numerous Civics using them, but it looks really nice. The dual exhaust tips look great too! How does that Stromung exhaust sound? The custom back lights make that ugly B15 backend look good. Thumbs UP.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I am not a big fan of hood pins either but they are good insurance cause you don't want to be rollin down the road one day and have your hood fly up and crak your windshield among other things (it has happened before). If you have seen how much the carbon fiber hood moves with it catching wind underneath it you would understand. I don't have pins on mine yet and it has been fine for about a year but I am going to put them on just cause I travel alot and I could just see the hood latch breaking and me wrecking at 75mph.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

why would the latch break? it shouldnt be any more likely to break than stock if you put it on correctly, right? I understand the CF hood is lighter and could fly up easier... but the latch should be fine Im sure... I wouldnt put pins on if i had a pretty CF hood.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

The hood latch breaks due to the extra vibration , shaking, shifting, and moving up and down. Mine didn't line up right so I took out the hole assembly. The ONLY thing holding my hood down is my hood pins. And my sh-t looks good... Red CF hood with Red Sparco hood pins on a black car.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

That actually sounds pretty cool. You should post some pics on that streetwise page with the pins on... I'd like to see how that looks. The hood looks good, except its hard to get a feel for how red it is in the pics, just looks mostly greyish. I'd like to see the red CF hood on a black car in person. I have a random question... the pinstripe on the sides of your car... did you put that on your self? Because I thought our cars didnt come with anything like that... but I bought mine used... and I have a red pinstripe, but I was pretty sure the guy before me put it on.


----------



## shooter1101 (Jun 29, 2006)

dude, its really funny

but before i even saw this i was lookin for a picture of an ser specv on google images to be my background for my myspace page so i used this one

then i see it is yours

lol, anyways your car is real nice


----------

